# Pass Reds



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone seen any schools yet? Weathers starting to cool, gets me going every year!


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

They came through the pass in Destin last Sat afternoon when the tide started to shift and come in. The pass came alive with cigar minnows and sardines and everything was following them. I got broke off around a pylon and some other guys next to me hooked up and brought em in.


----------

